# Brian Beru



## 125134 (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi everyone. Its with much sadness that Im writing to let you know that dad (Brian Beru) unfortunately passed away this past Thursday evening. Dad bravely fought cancer for 9 years, and never gave up once. Unfortunately, this horrible disease became too much to overcome.

He loved his motorhome, it was his pride and joy, and i know he spent hour upon hour contributing to threads on here and reading everyone's posts. He often used to talk about the motorhome forum, and jokes/issues that were being discussed on here. This was a big part of his life, and we'd all like to thank you for bringing dad so much happiness and helping him with questions or problems. 

We miss him very much already, he was the best dad we could ever have asked for. 

Thank you again.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

RIP and my condolences to your family and friends

I bookmarked one of his earlier posts click EXPAND to read it all.



BrianBeru said:


> There's nothing the matter with me.
> I'm as healthy as can be.
> I have arthritis in both my knees,
> and when I talk with a wheeze,
> ...


Perhaps a fitting epitaph from the above.

How do I know that my youth is all spent.
Well my "Get up and Go" has got up and went.
But I don't really mind when I think with a grin
of all the grand places my "Get up" has been.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hello David

I am so sad to hear this news, your dad had been a member here for several years and he was often seen making posts here about his motorhome, the pleasure and even some of the problems that using and owning it brought. 

Just as with many of our members I had never actually met him but one of the things about a forum like ours is that by reading the posts that members make and joining them in discussing a problem, some news item or sharing a joke we get to know each other and enjoy each others online company. 

Thank you for taking time to post here with this sad news. We will all miss Brian and his smiling shamrock.

Do please pass on my condolences to all of your family.

Mike


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I am sorry to hear the sad news and send my condolences to all of you at this very sad time.

Sallytraffic thank you for reminding us of BrianBeru's earlier post and the little rhyme it sort of made me smile and I wondered if Brian was looking down and watching us read it too...........I hope that Brian's family can have a little smile at it too.


----------



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

RIP

Sorry for your sad loss......


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

davidbr said:


> Hi everyone. Its with much sadness that Im writing to let you know that dad (Brian Beru) unfortunately passed away this past Thursday evening


David,

Thank you for taking the time to let us know, especially at this very sad time for you all. I'm very sorry indeed to hear of your dad's passing. I'll be thinking of you over the coming days.

Dougie.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hi so sorry to hear of your dad passing away. Sympathies to you and all your family.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

David,

Our sincere condolences to your family.

Catherine & Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you from me too David - specially for letting us know how much your Dad enjoyed the forum.

It's really heartening to hear that he got so much out of it during his long illness, and I feel privileged to have been able to play my small part in bringing him such enjoyment during that time. 

Best wishes

Dave


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

David

Thank you for taking the trouble to post the sad news about your dad. You and your family are in our thoughts.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

davidbr said:


> Hi everyone. Its with much sadness that Im writing to let you know that dad (Brian Beru) unfortunately passed away this past Thursday evening. Dad bravely fought cancer for 9 years, and never gave up once. Unfortunately, this horrible disease became too much to overcome.
> 
> He loved his motorhome, it was his pride and joy, and i know he spent hour upon hour contributing to threads on here and reading everyone's posts. He often used to talk about the motorhome forum, and jokes/issues that were being discussed on here. This was a big part of his life, and we'd all like to thank you for bringing dad so much happiness and helping him with questions or problems.
> 
> ...


RIP and my condolences to your family and friends

Remember all of the good times


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

He will be fondly remembered and sadly missed. 

Our condolences 

Trevor & Julie


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

David.

So sorry to hear the bad news about your dad I know he had Irish connections and we will be thinking of him.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Deepest sympathy David and all your family, I didn't know your dad but he certainly made some very interesting and amusing post's, I guess he was a very interesting character.
Very best regards.
Barry


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

So sorry to hear of Brian's death our thoughts are with you David

Jacquie & John


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

So sorry to hear your sad news. Our thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you for letting us know, our thoughts are with you. Will miss his postings.

cabby


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi to you and your family.
Only picking up this now, sorry to hear the sad news. Condolences and sincere sympathy. From us both over here in Ireland
Ca and Greg


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

Only just picked up on it. Deepest sympathies.
Derek.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm sorry I missed this,I've not been on here so much lately David,
So sorry to hear of your loss..
I never met Brian Beru but his posts were usually funny he must of had a Great sense of Humour,I've added one of his posts to mine,I hope that's alright...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-53009.html


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Sincere condolences to you and your family, David. Irishhomer


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Condolences to you and your family at this very sad time.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi David,

I do apologise for not coming across your post earlier.

Please accept my condolences to you and your family, upon reading the sad news of your father Brian.

His wee Irish Avatar always made me smile. I didn't know Brian personally, but I do remember communicating with him over the years.

RIP Brian Beru.

Jock.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

How did I miss this post? Sorry to hear the news, plese accept my sincere condolences.

Graham


----------

